# The Movie Quote Game



## warzone (Jan 14, 2009)

Idk if theres a thread like this if there is feel free to merge or delete.

The movie quote game is pretty fun ill post a quote from a movie and the first person who guesses the movie its from will post a quote and so on and so forth lol.


Heres the first Quote



> You just got Killed by a daewoo lanos mutha f**kaaa... how u like me now .


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pineapple Express....

I started a thread like this a while back but there wasnt much interest in it :rant:

I never said i could tell you where you bought your shoes, i said i could tell you where you got your shoes and right now.... you got your shoes on your feet.


----------



## Trent45 (Jan 14, 2009)

Poolhall Junkies I believe. Decent flick.


"Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner"


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 14, 2009)

Dirty Dancing



Keep firing [email protected]@holes!!!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 14, 2009)

i want to say thats spaceballs

if it is, here is mine


"A condom is the glass slipper for our generation. You slip one on when you meet a stranger. You dance all night, and then you throw it away. The condom, I mean, not the stranger."


----------



## BBFan (Jan 14, 2009)

Fight Club

"And how are you today my little nose miners?"


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow...
I can't remember a movie title longer than a week... :hubba: 
Let alone a quote...
:rofl: 

Hard game to follow that one...

:48:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 14, 2009)

lol... no doubt... I like to watch my movies either drunk, or so stoned... that I barely remember it... so that I can watch it numerous times and feel like I'm seeing it for the first time, each time....


----------



## 84VW (Jan 14, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> "And how are you today my little nose miners?"



i have absolutely no idea


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> i have absolutely no idea


 
Want another hint?  How about-
"Oh, I saw it sir, it was a drive-by fruiting!"

or-

"It was the drink that killed him"
"Oh, I'm sorry, he was an alcoholic?"
"No, he was hit by a Guiness truck."


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jan 15, 2009)

*mrs doubtfire 



*Well, if you like burgers give 'em a try sometime. I can't usually get 'em myself because my girlfriend's a vegitarian which pretty much makes me a vegitarian. But I do love the taste of a good burger. Mm-mm-mm. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2009)

Too easy UKgirl-
MMMM- that is a tasty burger.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 15, 2009)

"a Royale wit cheese.......because of the metric system."
Pulp Fiction

" Wassup big Perm, I mean Worm. "


----------



## 84VW (Jan 15, 2009)

Friday

and for a good stumper, im curious how many people have actually seen this movie 

"There's something you're going to have to understand. Compared to you, most people have the I.Q. of a carrot. We're different than most people, Mitch . . . better."


----------



## Bleek187 (Jan 15, 2009)

donno tha answer but im just gonna throw out one my all time fav movie quotes...

"oh my god they found me, i donno how but they found me." "who?" "Who do you think? THA LIBIANS!!!!"  

lol


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 15, 2009)

Back to the Future

"It's about time, I havn't puked in about an hour."


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 15, 2009)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> "It's about time, I havn't puked in about an hour."


Armaggeddon.

Were not drug dealers,... were fundraisers.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2009)

84VW said:
			
		

> Friday
> 
> and for a good stumper, im curious how many people have actually seen this movie
> 
> "There's something you're going to have to understand. Compared to you, most people have the I.Q. of a carrot. We're different than most people, Mitch . . . better."


 
That was just on TV- i saw 30 seconds of it and that was the line i heard- a very young Val Kilmer was in it but i don't know the name.


----------



## groworganic (Jan 15, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Armaggeddon.
> 
> Were not drug dealers,... were fundraisers.



Half Baked.

Stop packin' dude.  We're gonna pay the rent...with our ROCK.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 15, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> That was just on TV- i saw 30 seconds of it and that was the line i heard- a very young Val Kilmer was in it but i don't know the name.



i thought everyone was going to skip right by my quote 

you are right, it was on not long ago thats what made me quote it...most people have never even heard of this movie

any more guesses? or should i just tell you guys the answer?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2009)

I give up.  Only saw a scene from it.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 15, 2009)

the movie is called  Real Genius


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 15, 2009)

groworganic said:
			
		

> Stop packin' dude.  We're gonna pay the rent...with our ROCK.


 Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny (84VW, you should have given me a little more time, I knew it!)

"Pack o' wraps, my brotherman, time to kick back, drink some beers and smoke some weed!"


----------



## 84VW (Jan 15, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> (84VW, you should have given me a little more time, I knew it!)



sorry, as i said, most people have never even heard of it so i figured i give the answer

i'll come up with another stumper shortly


----------



## call_of_ktulu (Jan 16, 2009)

"I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle."


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 16, 2009)

[quote="Pack o' wraps, my brotherman, time to kick back, drink some beers and smoke some weed!"[/quote]

clerks (try not to...........on your way through the parking lot)


" I don't want FOP dammit, i'm a Dapper Dan man! "


----------



## night501 (Jan 16, 2009)

> "I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle."


Terminator 3


> I don't want FOP dammit, i'm a Dapper Dan man!


Oh Brother Where Art Thou

my quote
"Good, bad, I'm the guy with the gun."

Shouldnt have blew the answer for real genious..., I would have gotten it. Great flick


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 16, 2009)

Army of Darkness

"Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of s:ignore:t. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me."


----------



## night501 (Jan 16, 2009)

Chris Farley in Tommy Boy

My quote
"Mess with the best, die like the rest"


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 16, 2009)

Hackers

new quote

Who loves you!, and who do you love?


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 16, 2009)

"Who loves you!, and who do you love?"

Killian - The Running Man 

"When you have to shoot, shoot, Don't talk."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 16, 2009)

> When you have to shoot, shoot, Don't talk


The Good the bad and the ugly.
My quote:
"Little Tommy Daggett. How I loved listening to your sweet prayers. Then you would hop into bed, afraid that I was hiding under it. And I was!"


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 16, 2009)

"Little Tommy Daggett. How I loved listening to your sweet prayers. Then you would hop into bed, afraid that I was hiding under it. And I was!"

The Prophecy

"What you do not smell, is Iocaine powder"


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2009)

"and also, lets not forget,lets NOT forget that..the uh, keeping of .....amphibious,...uh,wildlife...within,...the uh.. city limits....that ain't legal either dude...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2009)

a true stoner will recognize the above quote......have at it


----------



## mendo local (Jan 16, 2009)

Beavis and Butthead???


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 16, 2009)

think john goodman


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 16, 2009)

getting the thread back on track here. 


			
				clanchattan said:
			
		

> "What you do not smell, is Iocaine powder"


The Princess Bride



			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> "and also, lets not forget,lets NOT forget that..the uh, keeping of .....amphibious,...uh,wildlife...within,...the uh.. city limits....that ain't legal either dude..


The Big Lebowski
new quote

Ill bet you $100. that i can make it across the room with out touching the floor.


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 16, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *mrs doubtfire *
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you like burgers give 'em a try sometime. I can't usually get 'em myself because my girlfriend's a vegitarian which pretty much makes me a vegitarian. But I do love the taste of a good burger. Mm-mm-mm. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France?


 
are you a female ukgirl as i noticed your girlfriend thing.


no bother either way girl im juss a nosey ole geeza:hubba:  

lol

pkj


----------



## 84VW (Jan 16, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> The Big Lebowski
> 
> new quote
> 
> Ill bet you $100. that i can make it across the room with out touching the floor.



The big lebowski is a great movie

and i dont know what the new quote is


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 16, 2009)

> Well, if you like burgers give 'em a try sometime. I can't usually get 'em myself because my girlfriend's a vegitarian which pretty much makes me a vegitarian. But I do love the taste of a good burger. Mm-mm-mm. You know what they call a Quarter Pounder with cheese in France?



That was a quote from pulp fiction.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 16, 2009)

Ill bet you $100. that i can make it across the room with out touching the floor.[/quote]

I give up Dubbaman.  Anyone else????


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 16, 2009)

Idfk


----------



## parkingjoe (Jan 16, 2009)

doh sorry ukgirl methinks ill have to stop smokin da weed when im perusing this site

lol

pkj


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 17, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Ill bet you $100. that i can make it across the room with out touching the floor.


This is from Lucky you with Eric Bana and Drew Barrymore. 

Since that was a good stumper ill toss out an easier one for the thread to get rolling again. 


New quote:

Why so serious!?!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 17, 2009)

your right thats easy, thats from the newest batman...fantastic movie

i'll put up a new quote in a few minutes when i come up with a good one


----------



## 84VW (Jan 17, 2009)

"A little nonsense now and then is relished by the wisest men"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 17, 2009)

Willie Wonka and The Chocolate Factory (the old one, with Gene Wilder)


"Is that a ten-gallon hat, or are you just enjoying the show?"


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 17, 2009)

Blazing Saddles

"One toke, you poor fool, wait til you see those goddamn bats"


----------



## warzone (Jan 17, 2009)

hm glad to see this had a pretty good turn out idk the quote lol


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 17, 2009)

> "One toke, you poor fool, wait til you see those goddamn bats"



Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas.

next quote
"This would sharpen you up and make you ready for a bit of the old ultra-violence. Our pockets were full of money so there was no need on that score, but, as they say, money isn't everything."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 18, 2009)

Clockwork Orange

"I may play ball next fall, but I will never sign that. Now me and my loser friends are gonna head out to buy Aerosmith tickets. Top priority of the summer."

p.s. Thank you clanchattan, I don't know how much longer I could have held back the Fear and Loathing quotes!


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 18, 2009)

Dazed and Confused

"Call me an a$$hole one more time....."

no problem Mr. Duke


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 18, 2009)

> Call me an a$$hole one more time....."



Funny movie, Hancock

"I've had so many names. Old names that only the wind and the trees can pronounce. I am the mountain, the forest and the earth."


----------



## captainbh420 (Jan 18, 2009)

i think its from Pan's Labyrinth? right?

i got one...

"Gary Johnston: Bak. Derk-derk-Allah. Derka derka, Mohammad Jihad. Haka sherpa-sherpa. Abaka-la.
Terrorist: Ahhh! Derka derka derka!"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 19, 2009)

Team America: World Police

This one might be a stumper:

"Find hungry samurai!"


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 19, 2009)

The Seven Samurai


"private Snowball!!!!"

       " sir, yes, sir"

"YOUR FIRED!!!!!!.........."


----------



## Lastritez (Jan 19, 2009)

I believe thats full metal jacket

'It's you'
'What?'
'You're Scottish'


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 19, 2009)

Saving Grace??

"Now, a few words on looking for things. When you go looking for something specific, your chances of finding it are very bad. Because of all the things in the world, you're only looking for one of them. When you go looking for anything at all, your chances of finding it are very good. Because of all the things in the world, you're sure to find some of them."


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 19, 2009)

Zero Effect

Doldrums sir, has the whole crew on edge. I have absolutely no sympathy for any of you fecculant maggots. And no patience to pretend otherwise. Gentlemen, I wash my hands of this weirdness!


----------



## captainbh420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pirates Of The Caribbean: At World's End

"I can't believe it.  
 Life is a fragile thing, Har. One minute you're chewin' on a burger, the next minute you're dead meat.  
 But he blamed me. You heard him. Those were his last words.  
 Not if you count the gurgling sound."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dumb and Dumber

"Listen to me very carefully. There are three ways of doing things around here: the right way, the wrong way, and the way that *I* do it. You understand?"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 20, 2009)

Casino

"I don't want to die in Texas. Chicago, maybe... but not Texas. You can meet me there if you like."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm usually pretty good at these but this one has me, I'm drawing a blank, I'm gonna have to cheat but I won't post the answer!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 20, 2009)

i have seen the movie and i still had to look it up...good stumper


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 20, 2009)

Last man standing.

i just watched it again last night and then bang its in this thread man and i was going to use a line from it too 

uuuuggggghhhhhhh   Smell Bad!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 20, 2009)

Casino was just on last night, too


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

so dubbaman do we have a new quote or is it 





> uuuuggggghhhhhhh Smell Bad!



If that's it i have no idea


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 21, 2009)

yup thats the new quote  a little hint is that it has Jim Henson's creations all through it and a very young Jennifer Connelly in it  wow thats a load of hints i should have jsut given the answer LOL.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 21, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> uuuuggggghhhhhhh Smell Bad!


 
Labrynth

" P. Sherman 42 Wallaby Way, Sydney "


----------



## 84VW (Jan 21, 2009)

that's finding nemo 

i'll think of a new one in a minute


----------



## 84VW (Jan 21, 2009)

i love this movie

"Son, six wardens have been through here in my tenure, and I've learned one immutable, universal truth: Not one of them born whose a$$hole wouldn't pucker up tighter than a snare drum when you ask them for funds. "


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 21, 2009)

The Shawshank Redemption

" Noon, the fifth day, Mr. Hooper, a Lockheed Ventura saw us. He swung in low and he saw us... he was a young pilot, a lot younger than Mr. Hooper. Anyway, he saw us and he come in low and three hours later a big fat PBY comes down and starts to pick us up. You know that was the time I was most frightened... waitin' for my turn. I'll never put on a lifejacket again. So, eleven hundred men went in the water; 316 men come out and the sharks took the rest, June the 29th, 1945. Anyway, we delivered the bomb."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 21, 2009)

Jaws

"Wait a minute. You aren't seriously suggesting that if I get through the wire... and case everything out there... and don't get picked up... to turn myself in and get thrown back in the cooler for a couple of months so you can get the information you need?"


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 21, 2009)

The Great Escape


"Boats & Hoes, Boats & Hoes, I gotta have me my Boats & Hoes"


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Step Brothers


"What'll that sumbitch think of next? Somebodies gonna have to go back and get a s#!t load of dimes!"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 22, 2009)

Blazing Saddles

"He never did... anything that was... illegal... 
Unless you count all the times he sold dope disguised as a nun."


----------



## yimmy capone (Jan 22, 2009)

Heavy Metal- I have a freind that quotes that dumb movie.


"I went into jail with a bacholers in marijuana, came out with a doctors in cocaine."


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 22, 2009)

Blow.


"You don't understand how serious this is. They killed my dog."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 22, 2009)

Shooter

"First of all, Papa Smurf didn't create Smurfette. Gargamel did. She was sent in as Gargamel's evil spy with the intention of destroying the Smurf village. But the overwhelming goodness of the Smurf way of life transformed her."


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 22, 2009)

That would be Donnie Darko.......good flick.


"Hon!, Prowler needs a jump."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 22, 2009)

Fargo

"You passed out cigarettes for a smoke-a-thon on Earth Day. You installed speed bumps on the handicapped ramps and, most recently, you dumped 100 pounds of... MEAT on a peaceful vegan protest!"
"Oh, come on! That was way more than 100 pounds."


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 23, 2009)

PCU

"You can just go ahead and move a little bit to the left. Yeah, that's it. Great."


----------



## night501 (Jan 23, 2009)

Office Space.


"We should find some red salmon, I have a terrible lust for red salmon."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 23, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas  

"You're muckin' with a G here, pal!"


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 23, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> "You're muckin' with a G here, pal!"




Untouchables




Howdy..howdy..howdy


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 23, 2009)

Toy Story - Woody

" Remember that time in tenth grade when we got kicked out of class for playing with Matchbox cars? Who's the retard now?  "


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Talladega nights, The ballad of ricky bobby!

I hope someone else liked this next movie as much as i did.

"Envy the country that has heroes, huh? I say pity the country that needs them."


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 23, 2009)

Reign of Fire
one of my top ten

"Stanley, see this? This is this. This ain't something else. This is this."


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha had my dad help me again  This is this  deer hunter bay bay

The best thing you can do is the right thing
the next best thing you can do is the wrong thing
but the worse thing, the worse thing you can do is nothing!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Don't know what movie it was in, but what ever movie it is they are quoting Theodore Roosevelt. He said a lot of great quotes. One of my personal favorites is, "Every immigrant who comes here should be required within five years to learn English or leave the country. "


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Don't know what movie it was in, but what ever movie it is they are quoting Theodore Roosevelt. He said a lot of great quotes. One of my personal favorites is, "Every immigrant who comes here should be required within five years to learn English or leave the country. "


 
Then ill give it to you  but its turista's  or turista's go home  ur turn


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 23, 2009)

You should have waited someone would have got it.

"Tonight you're all gonna be part of a social experiment."


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

i think its when he has the 2 boats wired to explode and wants to see if they will blow eachother up    batman  the dark night 

ill think of one gimmie a sec


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Stop cursing and go home


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 24, 2009)

Every one quits after i start to play


----------



## 84VW (Jan 24, 2009)

mikepro88 said:
			
		

> Stop cursing and go home



is that your quote?  because i was confused and thought you were talking to someone....its awful smokey in here 


maybe put them in quotes like some of the others were doing


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah that was my quote  but il give a nother one from the same movie

some how i told you so  just doesnt cut it 

&

*sneeze* oh sorry im allergic to bullshit


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 25, 2009)

Oooh...
I, Robot

"Another world. Another time. In the Age of Wonder...  A thousand years ago, this land was green and good. Until The Crystal cracked."


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 25, 2009)

No freaking idea


----------



## captainbh420 (Jan 25, 2009)

the dark crystal

"just tap it in, just tap it in, just give it a little tappy, tap tap tap-a-roo"


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Gilmore

"Is this how you want to be remembered?"

"I don't want to be remembered at all. That means I'm dead."


----------



## mikepro88 (Jan 26, 2009)

ohhh ohhh ive seen this grrrr but i cant think of it


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 26, 2009)

Lord of War.

This ones for all you meat heads out there. More of a documentary, but here goes,

"The wolf on the hill isn't as hungry as the wolf climbing the hill."

"Thats true, he's not as hungry. But when he wants the food, its there."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 26, 2009)

:huh:  Stumped me.   :confused2:


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 26, 2009)

:yeahthat: but someone might get it.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 27, 2009)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> Lord of War.
> 
> This ones for all you meat heads out there. More of a documentary, but here goes,
> 
> ...



Very Nice! Pumping Iron


"Don't take a piss, bugs will swarm right up through your ****."  (penis)


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 27, 2009)

Ohhhhh...this has something to do with a jungle or swamp...I can picture it in my head, like Platoon or something but thats not it......ohhhhhh!!!


----------



## 84VW (Jan 27, 2009)

i think there is a few movies that have that in it

the one im thinking of is

Sniper

i'll post up a new quote in a second, as soon as i think of a good one


----------



## 84VW (Jan 27, 2009)

"Hey, how come Andrew gets to get up? If he gets up . . . we'll all get up . . . it'll be anarchy!"


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 27, 2009)

Breakfast Club!

"I feel like you're eye ballin' me dog. I don't like punk bitches eye ballin' me!"


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 29, 2009)

stumped


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> Breakfast Club!
> 
> "I feel like you're eye ballin' me dog. I don't like punk bitches eye ballin' me!"



man i thought somebody would have gotten this right away.

a hint: Jeremy Piven is in this movie.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 29, 2009)

is this the one where he is stuck in the hotel?Aces something?...I can't think of the name, I may have to cheat, but I'll wait a bit.


----------



## 84VW (Jan 29, 2009)

thats it, thanks, it should be   

Smokin' Aces -  Great movie


"Don't threaten me with jail, Blanche, because it's not a threat. With my expenses and my alimony, a prisoner takes home more pay than I do. "


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 30, 2009)

The Odd Couple

"They took the bar! The whole f--ing bar!"


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 30, 2009)

Animal House!


"You ever listen to Kay Billy's Super Sounds of the Seventies weekend? It's my personal favorite"


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 30, 2009)

Resiviore Dogs. Awesome flick. Will think of quote.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 30, 2009)

"Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here! This stuff will make you a god damn sexual tyrannosauras, just like me."


----------



## MTmix86 (Jan 30, 2009)

Trent45 said:
			
		

> Poolhall Junkies I believe. Decent flick.
> 
> 
> "Nobody Puts Baby In The Corner"



dirty dancing


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 30, 2009)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> "Bunch of slack jawed faggots around here! This stuff will make you a god damn sexual tyrannosauras, just like me."


 
Well that would be Predator... Jesse Ventura

Easy one... short but should not last long.

"I'm your Huckleberry"


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 30, 2009)

You're right..really easy.
Tombstone.

"Look Dad its a schooner."
"Its not a schooner its a sailboat."
"A sailboat is a schooner *******."

May not be exaclty how it went,but pretty close.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 31, 2009)

Mallrats

"You wanna hurt me? Go right ahead if it makes you feel any better. I'm an easy target. Yeah, you're right, I talk too much. I also listen too much. I could be a cold-hearted cynic like you... but I don't like to hurt people's feelings. Well, you think what you want about me; I'm not changing. I like... I like me. My wife likes me. My customers like me. 'Cause I'm the real article. What you see is what you get."


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 31, 2009)

Is that a Tim Robbins quote?


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 31, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Feb 1, 2009)

Ha...saw Steve Martin on SNL last night and it reminded me of this movie. 
It's the.."I like....I like me." that helped.
Trains, Planes, Automobiles. -John Candy sticking up for himself.

"Can I refill your eggnog for you? Get you something to eat? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere and leave you for dead?"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 1, 2009)

:rofl: Clark W. Griswold :rofl: 
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

"Commerce is our goal here at Tyrell, more human than human is our motto"


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 3, 2009)

Nobody?  I'll give you another quote for the same movie:

"Replicants are like any other machine - they're either a benefit or a hazard. If they're a benefit, it's not my problem."


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Feb 3, 2009)

is that Bladerunner? I won't post another quote til I get a yes or a no, because I'm not sure.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 3, 2009)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> is that Bladerunner? I won't post another quote til I get a yes or a no, because I'm not sure.


:aok:


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Feb 4, 2009)

RaoulDuke said:
			
		

> Nobody? I'll give you another quote for the same movie:
> 
> "Replicants are like any other machine - they're either a benefit or a hazard. If they're a benefit, it's not my problem."


 
My dad loves this movie, I've probably watched it with him three times and still can't hold my interest. I'll probably give it another shot someday though. Of course I wasn't stoned when I watched it back then though, so maybe I'm on to something.:hubba: 

"I know you are, but what am I?"


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 4, 2009)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> My dad loves this movie, I've probably watched it with him three times and still can't hold my interest. I'll probably give it another shot someday though. Of course I wasn't stoned when I watched it back then though, so maybe I'm on to something.:hubba:
> 
> "I know you are, but what am I?"



Man thats old school.

Pee Wee's Big Adventure



i'll get a quote up in a sec.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 4, 2009)

"I'm the guy that does his job, you must be the other guy."


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Feb 4, 2009)

fellafrompocatella said:
			
		

> My dad loves this movie, I've probably watched it with him three times and still can't hold my interest. I'll probably give it another shot someday though. Of course I wasn't stoned when I watched it back then though, so maybe I'm on to something.:hubba:
> 
> "I know you are, but what am I?"


 
I meant Bladerunner, LOL, my dad loves Bladerunner. Pee Wee is great stoned or not, little creepy too. But I'll have to give Bladerunner a shot when I'm stoned.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 8, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> "I'm the guy that does his job, you must be the other guy."


 The Departed

"This is a hybrid. This is a cross, ah, of Bluegrass, Kentucky Bluegrass, Featherbed Bent, and Northern California Sinsemilia. The amazing stuff about this is, that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon, take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt that night on this stuff."


----------



## RaoulDuke (Feb 11, 2009)

Nobody know, or nobody care anymore?
Just in case... another quote same movie:

"This crowd has gone deadly silent... a Cinderella story outta nowhere. Former greenskeeper and now about to become the masters champion. It looks like a mirac... It's in the hole!"


----------



## night501 (Feb 11, 2009)

caddyshack.

"We have a saying on my planet. If we were meant to fly god wouldn't have taken away our wings!"


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow no takers? seriously? this is a classic b movie. It has elizabeth shue and tim robbins in it.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

ahh yes. Howard the Duck. I think the chick was Leah Thompsan though.



"Well, I seriously doubt that he's alive, I punched him in the cockpit while we were scraping the valley floor"


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2009)

yes you where right. it was lea thompson. I humbly beg your forgiveness and grovel at your feet oh master


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to say Independence Day. 
I will wait for a confermation before i post another quotew cause im not exactly 100% sure


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

close but no dice.

umm, cristian slater is in it


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2009)

Aha I think i got it... BrokenArrow?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 13, 2009)

100%


----------



## night501 (Feb 13, 2009)

"Serves him right for trying to jump over the car like that"


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 12, 2009)

No one knows where this quote is from so can we have a new one. I had forgot about this thread but I don't want to see it die.


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Mar 12, 2009)

"Hey, even the mona lisa's fallin apart"

-Trippy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fight Club

"You're acting like a pack of rabid dogs. And that, gentlemen, simply will not do."


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 12, 2009)

yo adrienne
lol


----------



## RaoulDuke (Mar 12, 2009)

Underworld

"Yeah, well, sometimes nothin' can be a real cool hand."


----------

